
Ask HN: What's your favorite HN moment? - delano
Something about the Future of Startup Funding discussion (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1579092) reminded me of my favorite HN moment. It was a while back and it was only a brief exchange, between sanj and cperciva:<p><i>Did you win the Putnam?</i><p><i>Yes, I did.</i><p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=35015<p>It's still funny to this day. What's your favorite HN moment?
======
profquail
Right around the time I started reading Hacker News, there was this post: "How
I Hacked Hacker News (with arc security advisory)"

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=639976>

After reading that, I figured it'd be worth sticking around to learn a few
things!

------
frossie
(minor paraphrasing for concision)

OP (John Gruber): _The iPhone 4 is beautiful to behold and feels like a
valuable artifact. It’s like a love letter to Dieter Rams._

btmorex: _A love letter to Dieter Rams? Do other people actually like reading
stuff like this? I mean, regardless of what you think of the iphone 4, that
level of praise almost makes me feel bad for him. It's like romantic love for
an object._

dieterrams: _I like reading it very much._

^^^^^^^

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1473209>

~~~
pclark
is that THE dieter rams?

------
revorad
Wow, I hadn't seen that exchange between sanj and cperciva. It's hilarious!

Incidentally, one of my favourite HN moments also involves cperciva -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1201012>.

------
brandnewly
"Personally, all I could think about after reading this article was the song
Colors of the Wind from Pocahontas [...]"

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1121775>

------
fuzzythinker
Wow, thanks for that, what a great read. Definitely considered the finest HN
thread I've seen. Maybe if we get enough of these, we can have a top 10 list..

My favs:

mrcharles' reply to <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1387339>

w1ntermute's call for patio11: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1574895>

------
amackera
Thanks for reminding me of that! Definitely my favourite moment.

